# Would you feed trapped flies to your chickens?



## pioneerMan (Jun 26, 2021)

I have millions of dead flies in traps just like this one:










The company offers a website that talks about pet safety:









Pet Safety > Rescue


RESCUE! Animal Product Safety Information This is a general resource for animal owners regarding our products. It is not intended to be a substitute for and should not be relied upon in lieu of the advice of a licensed veterinari




www.rescue.com





On this page it states, "Our Fly Traps do not use any killing agents or poisons. They rely on luring flies with food and feed-grade ingredients, then trapping the flies until they expire on their own."

But their ingredient list shows 2.8% of Trimethylamine. I did some searching online and, although it may not outright be a poison, I'm a little leery.

Has anyone here fed trapped flies to their chickens? If so, how did it go?

Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never did. More because flies can carry things not good for the birds. I use dried mealworms to treat my birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Agree with Robin there. I definitely wouldn't feed my chickens flies, they carry eggs and maggots.

I actually have the same thing you have only in a bag but it is the same brand and everything and they have a powder substitute in there that you mix with water and I'm not joking it smells just like a dead animal or some kind of garbage trash but they only make that fishy smell to attract the flies, it also smells like when you're dogs get back from rolling in something that was dead. Whenever I walk outside you can smell it strong even when you're not near the bag that's how bad it is.

Plus even if you tried to feed you're chickens the flies they wouldn't eat it just because of the rotten smell.
I suggest not to just for your chickens safety who knows what that stuff is they make you put in the bag to attract the flies could be poison.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Huh. Mine love it when they manage to snag one off of something (living) they seem to think they’ve done something special! Didn’t realize that potential, but can’t stop them grabbing the occasional snack either. 

Now, why would the maggots be bad for them? Just to play devils advocate a bit- they’re just grubs at that point aren’t they?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Huh. Mine love it when they manage to snag one off of something (living) they seem to think they’ve done something special! Didn’t realize that potential, but can’t stop them grabbing the occasional snack either.
> 
> Now, why would the maggots be bad for them? Just to play devils advocate a bit- they’re just grubs at that point aren’t they?


Well the maggots probably aren't bad for them but the flies are sitting in a watery smelly horrid trash smell that I'm sure they wouldn't like.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Chickens have hardly any sense of smell or taste. In any case, I wouldn't feed them trapped/dead/decomposing flies.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Chickens have hardly any sense of smell or taste. In any case, I wouldn't feed them trapped/dead/decomposing flies.


Doesn't really matter though, the flies have been in a disgusting smelly watery fish compose, I find it very gross.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Chickens have hardly any sense of smell or taste. In any case, I wouldn't feed them trapped/dead/decomposing flies.


Plus with how bad and strong that smell is trust me they'll taste something.😏


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Chickens love flies, their eggs, and maggots; especially the chicks. If I find a place that has "clean" maggots, they're fed to the chicks. However, trapped flies-absolutely not! They are not fresh and the other ingredients are questionable.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Chickens love flies, their eggs, and maggots; especially the chicks. If I find a place that has "clean" maggots, they're fed to the chicks. However, trapped flies-absolutely not! They are not fresh and the other ingredients are questionable.


Finally that's what I keep telling everybody.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

No


----------

